# USB Outreach Drive offer from Ligonier



## reaganmarsh (May 28, 2015)

Greetings PB brethren,

Ligonier is offering a 64GB USB drive with a ton of material on it (ebooks, teaching series, etc.) for a donation of any amount.

https://www.ligonier.org/donate/64-gb-usb-drive-offer/

Enjoy!


----------



## DMcFadden (May 28, 2015)

I ordered mine several days ago. Still waiting for it to arrive. Thanks for sharing more broadly the good deal.


----------



## ZackF (May 28, 2015)

Wonderful deal! Thank you.


----------



## Steve Curtis (May 28, 2015)

Just ordered mine! Thanks, as always, Reagan, for your tips!


----------



## Logan (May 28, 2015)

Any idea of what is on it more specifically than "160 hours" and "thousands of pages"?


----------



## reaganmarsh (May 28, 2015)

Logan said:


> Any idea of what is on it more specifically than "160 hours" and "thousands of pages"?



Hi Logan,

If I've understood correctly, it's supposed to include a number of Ligonier's ebooks, TableTalk issues, and multiple teaching series.

Hope this helps!


----------

